# Rats in the hood



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Some pics of my boys and husband hanging out. They are a little over 4 months old now. They love to hang out in his sleeve best, but they are getting a little big to try and fit 8 boys in his sleeve.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They are so beautiful! And so big. It's amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Goodness, they are huge! They look like a bunch of sweethearts


----------



## ENDman (Feb 6, 2015)

So adorable!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

wow 8 rats not sure If I could handle that many eeeekkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

They're all adorable but like wow how do you tell them apart??


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> They're all adorable but like wow how do you tell them apart??


They have different markings on their bellys. Though I have to pick em up and look at the tumms to tell that way. Mostly you can go by personality. They have 4 sisters as well that look like smaller versions of them.  Personalities are very very different however on each one. If it jumps on you continuously and then rolls over like a spaz when you chase it-that would be Fizzly. if it's huge and like glue to the humans and squeeks anytime anyone jumps at him that would be Moojoo. If they are play fighting non stop, have no fear of anything and act like they own the house and are inseparable-that would be Zumbug and Buzzle...anyways you get the idea.


----------

